# Vegetable Cheese Lasagna



## Filus59602 (Oct 18, 2002)

Vegetable Cheese Lasagna


9 lasagna noodles

Vegetable Tomato Sauce:
1 Tbsp olive oil
1 onion, finely chopped
1 garlic clove, finely chopped
1 can ( 14 oz) tomato sauce
1 red or green bell pepper, seeded and chopped
2 medium zucchini, halved lengthwise and sliced
1/2 tsp dried basil
1/4 tsp dried oregano
salt and ground black pepper

Ricotta Cheese Filling:
1 cup ricotta cheese
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
1 egg, beaten
1 Tbsp chopped fresh parsley
salt and ground black pepper
1 cup grated fontina or mozzarella cheese

In an 8 cup casserole dish combine the oil, onions and garlic. Microwave
uncovered at high (100 %) power for 2 minutes or until softened. Add the
tomato sauce, pepper, zucchini , basil and oregano; season with salt and
pepper. Microwave covered at high for 10 to 12 minutes, or until
vegetables are tender, stirring once. In a bowl, combine the ricotta,
Parmesan cheese, egg and parsley; season with salt and pepper. To assemble
the lasagna; In a shallow 2 quart baking dish, spoon some of the tomato
vegetable sauce on bottom. Layer with 3 lasagna noodles.  Spread half of
the remaining vegetable tomato sauce over and cover with 3 more lasagna
noodles. Spread ricotta filling over noodles and cover with remaining
noodles. Top with remaining tomato vegetable sauce.

Cover with vented plastic wrap and microwave at high for 5 minutes.
Rotate dish and microwave at medium (50%) power for 6 to 8 minutes or
until center is hot and noodles are tender.

Sprinkle with fontina or mozzarella cheese. Microwave uncovered at medium
for 1 or 2 minutes more or until cheese is melted. Let stand, covered for
5 to 10 minutes before serving.

Note: This recipe also can be prepared in the oven.

--


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 11, 2006)

This recipe sounds great, but I think that I would make it in the oven instead of the microwave.  Since I love zucchini I would omit the bellpeppers and add more zucchini.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 12, 2006)

And for those who want to completely eliminate that starch in the lasagna,
elongated eggplant or zuccini slices can be used in placew of the noodles.


~Corey123.


----------

